# Got attacked by a car last night



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I was actually attacked by the driver in the car....

Was on my way home and had just moved left across 2 lanes of traffic into a left turn only lane, that's about 50 yards long. Green left arrow, so I can turn left at speed. It's slightly downhill, and I'm doing 27mph on my single speed. I'm about 30 feet from the light when I hear a small engine getting floored behind me. Some woman passes me, half in my lane, and throws her car left as hard as she can. So I yelled a few explatives at her (I can be very loud) and am keeping up with her as traffic starts slowing because the bike path crosses the stree right there. So then the lady sees me in her rear view mirror (I'm still yelling at her) and she slams on her brakes. There is a wide center lane that's got yellow hash marks because it will become a turn lane further ahead. So I veered left to miss her, because I will be going left on the bike path in another 50 feet. As I end up next to her, she turns hard left into me. I put out my right hand and found her mirror and pushed off. Although it was more of a glance than a push because I didn't get my full hand on it, just my fingers. But enough to keep me off the car. Luskily, I had a clear lane coming at me, so I was able to make the left onto the bike path before she had a chance to try again.

I was pretty wound up on adrenaline last night, and I still feel it today. The ride in this morning was a little nerve racking but I'm glad I rode because the exercise helped some. The ride home will probably be pretty stressful until I get off the roads.

I've had people give me the left and right hooks before, been yelled at, had people buzz me, but never been deliberately attacked before. And I've been commuting 100 days a year for the past 9 years.


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

You should have smashed her driver side view mirror in a downward blow with your right hand! :incazzato:


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm glad you lived to post about it. I've been forced to be somewhat humble while on my bike. My bike weighs 25 pounds, and a car weighs at least 1500 pounds. I've decided that I'm going to lose, and that getting home alive is more important than being right.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

A foot to the door or a mirror that is now gone usually sends the message. I don't always promote that, but that is the least that you could have done. Did you get any plate numbers and description of the vehicle???


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

No plate numbers. Too much adrenaline and concentrating on not getting squished. I always thought I'd be alert enough to get plate numbers if something like that happened, but I wasn't aware at how my brain would be reacting at the time. All I do know is that it was a middle aged white (or possibly just non-black, there are a lot of other nationalities in that area) woman in a pretty new, gold/copper Mazda 3 sedan.

I didn't really want to cause significant damage to her car because 1) The movement to do something drastic could have caused me to crash on my own, and b) I didn't want her to have a claim against me, should something serious come out of it. Plus, with people like that, I doubt that damaging her car would have sent a message, other than to make her even more hateful and therefore, more likely to run over the next biker she comes across. I was also about to turn across oncoming traffic and onto the bike path which starts with a slight uphill. So I wasn't about to take my foot out of the pedal.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds horrifying. Maybe try a different route, I have problems here with "good ole boys" and huge diesels, they just can't stand the thought of a human powered vehicle beating them out of a red light.... So, I ride miles out the way to avoid them. Secretly I like the extra miles, most days.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Starting June 1st in Nova Scotia, all vehicles have to give 1 meter clearance when passing cyclists. Hopefully the media blitz they are putting on helps everyone. They are advertising pretty heavily "share the road, it doesn't matter what vehicle you are using" - hoping to effect cars AND militant cyclists.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh, and glad you didn't get hurt or do anything stupid. Besides your cage being rattled you came out on top, she's still stupid and you're still alive.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, so in summary she cut you off, slammed on her breaks intentionally to crash you, then violently tried to side swipe you? Talk about a mental case. 

I had a similiar experience last Sunday, but it did not turn out well for the guy I was riding with. An old man with his wife, both 60 yrs or older looking like they were on their way to church in dress clothes, come up along side us in their car literally a foot away and begin to cut us off at an angle for no apparent reason. We almost have to run off the road to avoid getting side swiped, and my buddy starts shaking his fist and yelling. At this point the dude is literally IN the bike lane about 6 feet in front of us, and just SLAMS the breaks as hard as he can. I narrowly dodged it, friend on the other hand went smack into the back of the car at 20mph. The dick then immediately accelerated and fled the scene, but got his license plate and called it in. He eventually came back 15 minutes later claiming he was afraid we were going to beat him up  Fortunately my friend didn't seem to suffer any series injury.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Cableguy said:


> Wow, so in summary she cut you off, slammed on her breaks intentionally to crash you, then violently tried to side swipe you? Talk about a mental case.
> 
> I had a similiar experience last Sunday, but it did not turn out well for the guy I was riding with. An old man with his wife, both 60 yrs or older looking like they were on their way to church in dress clothes, come up along side us in their car literally a foot away and begin to cut us off at an angle for no apparent reason. We almost have to run off the road to avoid getting side swiped, and my buddy starts shaking his fist and yelling. At this point the dude is literally IN the bike lane about 6 feet in front of us, and just SLAMS the breaks as hard as he can. I narrowly dodged it, friend on the other hand went smack into the back of the car at 20mph. The dick then immediately accelerated and fled the scene, but got his license plate and called it in. He eventually came back 15 minutes later claiming he was afraid we were going to beat him up  Fortunately my friend didn't seem to suffer any series injury.


That's frickin brutal! Glad you and your friend were okay. The old man needs to learn a lesson in tolerance. I'd have a cop write him a ticket and at least make him show up in court and explain himself to a judge or have the cops show up at his door.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I'm glad you lived to post about it. I've been forced to be somewhat humble while on my bike. My bike weighs 25 pounds, and a car weighs at least 1500 pounds. I've decided that I'm going to lose, and that getting home alive is more important than being right.


This ^^^^^

Glad to hear you're okay. I've had to swallow my pride/anger on a few occasions. It truly sucks, but not as much as a serious injury.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I found a new route with the help of Google Maps. Looks like I can avoid those two roads entirely. I also end up with 3 fewer traffic lights to deal with (bonus). I'll try it on the way home tonight. In looking at the street view of the road I have to take, it's mostly a fairly narrow 2-lane with no shoulder and 35mph. But it looks like it should have very little traffic. I'm also trading a busy 4 lane (no shoulders, concrete median, lights) for some residential and the hopes of finding my way through about 50 feet of trees at the end of one road. Distance looks to be about the same. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is too bad.......Some drivers suck.....

I've been in similar situations and handled it the same way...I try not to yell but adrenaline gets the best of me......I first instinct is to yell and then chase....

As for getting back on the road, keep telling yourself that your odds have been quite good and hopefully it will be another 9 years before you confront another one


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Install extendable can openers on a stick attached to the bike. Go ahead and let the cars get close...


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

nismo73 said:


>


Way easier said than done in the heat of the moment.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*what time of day was it?*

If you want to find them, they may do the same route everyday around the same time. Go back around that same time and see if she comes back and grab her plate # if you want it. That car shouldn't be to hard to spot.


----------



## uphillcrash (Apr 12, 2009)

On my commute I see the same cars at the same time week in week out ,its the same cars that cut you off /endanger your life ,get to know there habits and you can say clear of them .I found that a helmet mirror is worth is weight in gold I have lost count of the times that it has saved my life .And for the ones who attack me ,they get 3 chances after that its all on ...... they dont call the law because there in the wrong .One of my best tricks which dosent harm them or there car is to drive along side of them and slowly turn in towards the gutter they stop quickly hoping that my truck will move past or turn back in the lane .I stop so they cant open there door,I walk to the other side of there car and tap on there window ,I then ask them what it feels like to be monstered by a truck ,then tell them the next time they cut me off when Im on my bike just to remember what I drive during the day . I find this method works well


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I did the new route home on Thursday and into work this morning (took Friday off and went mountain biking!). I love the new route. I wish it hadn't taken me 4 years to find it (that's how long we've been in this office). Fewer lights, mostly residential, very little traffic. No negatives at all. It'll even be better on those days when we get a strong wind out of the west in the afternoons and when it's hot, because I'll have trees to shade me and block the wind.


----------



## wetzk (Aug 28, 2009)

Now I would give you absolutely no reason to do what you are describing but. I have a weapon in my vehicle. I own it because I work in a not so nice part of town and have been robbed twice in the last 2 years going into work at 5:50 am. Once as I waited for the gate to open and another time while at a redlight. I imagine some of the people you are tapping on the window might also be armed. Now imagine what they are thinking, Some guy in a big truck just blocked my path and is strutting up to my window.
In my case odds are real high you are going to be suddenly backing up as I make the odds a lot higher that I will come out ok in this encounter. Like I said, I would not cause you to need to do this but, are you willing to to keep taking the chance that the person you are doing this to does not share my mindset? 



uphillcrash said:


> On my commute I see the same cars at the same time week in week out ,its the same cars that cut you off /endanger your life ,get to know there habits and you can say clear of them .I found that a helmet mirror is worth is weight in gold I have lost count of the times that it has saved my life .And for the ones who attack me ,they get 3 chances after that its all on ...... they dont call the law because there in the wrong .One of my best tricks which dosent harm them or there car is to drive along side of them and slowly turn in towards the gutter they stop quickly hoping that my truck will move past or turn back in the lane .I stop so they cant open there door,I walk to the other side of there car and tap on there window ,I then ask them what it feels like to be monstered by a truck ,then tell them the next time they cut me off when Im on my bike just to remember what I drive during the day . I find this method works well


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Glad you survived without injury. Too many mental cases on the roads.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*go attacked by a car last night*



JohnnyTooBad said:


> I guess I was actually attacked by the driver in the car....
> 
> Was on my way home and had just moved left across 2 lanes of traffic into a left turn only lane, that's about 50 yards long. Green left arrow, so I can turn left at speed. It's slightly downhill, and I'm doing 27mph on my single speed. I'm about 30 feet from the light when I hear a small engine getting floored behind me. Some woman passes me, half in my lane, and throws her car left as hard as she can. So I yelled a few explatives at her (I can be very loud) and am keeping up with her as traffic starts slowing because the bike path crosses the stree right there. So then the lady sees me in her rear view mirror (I'm still yelling at her) and she slams on her brakes. There is a wide center lane that's got yellow hash marks because it will become a turn lane further ahead. So I veered left to miss her, because I will be going left on the bike path in another 50 feet. As I end up next to her, she turns hard left into me. I put out my right hand and found her mirror and pushed off. Although it was more of a glance than a push because I didn't get my full hand on it, just my fingers. But enough to keep me off the car. Luskily, I had a clear lane coming at me, so I was able to make the left onto the bike path before she had a chance to try again.
> 
> ...


What city are you commuting in?


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

In town is awful biking around here as well. Glad you made it through without damage to yourself or your bike!


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Samh - This happened in Herndon, VA. A lower income section of one of the wealthiest counties in the US.

After riding to work using the new route every day for the past week, I still love my new route. Not even close to a single incident, and usually don't have to worry about any cars at all. Much more relaxing, and my average speed in both directions seems to be a little better than the old route. win win.


----------



## uphillcrash (Apr 12, 2009)

wetzk said:


> Now I would give you absolutely no reason to do what you are describing but. I have a weapon in my vehicle. I own it because I work in a not so nice part of town and have been robbed twice in the last 2 years going into work at 5:50 am. Once as I waited for the gate to open and another time while at a redlight. I imagine some of the people you are tapping on the window might also be armed. Now imagine what they are thinking, Some guy in a big truck just blocked my path and is strutting up to my window.
> In my case odds are real high you are going to be suddenly backing up as I make the odds a lot higher that I will come out ok in this encounter. Like I said, I would not cause you to need to do this but, are you willing to to keep taking the chance that the person you are doing this to does not share my mindset?


If you dont tell people that you dont like what there doing to you they wont stop doing it ,I use actions that they under stand then I talk to them ,not yell just tell them nicely.In my post is said that they get 3 chances before I take action ,they are people that use the IM BIGGER THAN YOU SO GET OUT OF MY WAY/GET OFF MY ROAD ROAD RULE . so when I take action in a way that they under stand in my truck (real truck 24000kg ,12meters long )they under stand . I dont have any problems with them when im on my bike after I have talked to them .As for getting shot ,nobody has a gun in there car ,nobody has had a go at me in the 17 years that I have been riding to work ,in the country that I live in the cops dont have guns .So I will keep doing it and getting the idea across that bike riders are just people just like them and we have the same rights on the road as they do .So far it been working so why stop ?


----------



## wetzk (Aug 28, 2009)

Do you live in England? If so 2 of your tourist were shot and killed by one of our local fine 16 year old citizens a month or so ago. Where they were shot is less than 4 blocks from where I work. Which is why I would never ride my bike to work. Odds are to high something would happen.


----------



## uphillcrash (Apr 12, 2009)

Dont live in England, I live at the other end of the world. Why dont you move to a safer place ? I spent 2 years backpacking around the states 1990-1992 never had any problems ,things must have changed .:sad:


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I spent about 12 weeks over an 18 month period working in Coventry. Lots of people commuting in all kinds of conditions, and seemed like it was a lot safer than here in the States because people aren't so angry at bike commuters.


----------

